# Need help identifying



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17092&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17092&size=1 border=0></a>
Bought this guy at local petstore in assorted African cichlid section..any ideas he's all silver and black stripes with a very small goldish hint on his belly....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont know cichlids but hes a cute fella.


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Hello, the picture you provided in a little blurry. I think it may be a Nimbochromis venustus


Nimbochromis venustus, commonly called Venustus Hap or Giraffe Hap, is a Haplochromine cichlid endemid to Lake Malawi in Africa. It prefers the deeper regions of the lake where it hunts smaller juvenile cichlids with a specialised hunting technique.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

I thought about a venustus but their black is more like a circular pattern. The mystery continues.....


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Protomelas taeniolatus juvenile or a mutt


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Brown stripped african.. What is it? • Cichlid-Forum check this out


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Hmmm actually seems likely...thx again.


----------

